# Xbox 360 wirless controller axis problem!



## Serghey (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi , my xbox360 wirless controller worked just fine on my pc until I connect with xbox charger to my friends xbox , after that when I tried to sinc again the controller with my pc it was starting to move the joysticks on it's own.
I tried to connect the controller again with the charger to the xbox and it seems that works just fine but when I'm connecting it wireless to the pc or xbox it starts moving on it's own.
Is there any possible way to fix this?
I will attache a photo to show you how my axis from joysticks looks like now.

P.S. Sorry for my bad english !


----------



## skizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

um....it literally says what to do in the app you're using!  please read closely what it is telling you to do! I'll explain it too though

it is not calibrated right. so I reckon what's going on from your info and photo is that they have their "home" position screwed up.

Look at the "X Axis / Y Axis" diagram, it shows the "home" position is placed where the joystick is moved to the south west position or bottom left hand corner. you need to allow the joysticks to be in their  neutral home position and calibrate. once that is done that dot in the "X Axis / Y Axis" diagram should be centered.

I bet you that if you were to make the joysticks go down/left diagonal position you would notice that they stop moving around in your games, because that is where your games/PC currently thinks the center position is based on that photo

edit: and of course since the Xbox console has nothing to do with this calibration app, they would continue to work fine there. the issue will be exclusive to your PC because your PC has mapped the home position of the joy stick in the wrong position


----------



## Serghey (Aug 21, 2020)

This is how it looks after calibration is still isn't working how it supposed to be,any other ideas ?


----------



## skizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

it looks like you calibrated it improperly, you must have had the joystick pushed to the left.... literally all you need to do is NOT TOUCH THE JOYSTICKS and hit CALIBRATE. From what you shared in your 2nd post suggests you were touching the joysticks when you calibrated, since the home position shifted upwards but did not shift to the right. The Y axis is centered now verically, aka the Y axis is "home", but the X axis is not "home"/center. The X axis is still 100% to the left. Refer to the "X Axis / Y Axis" diagram!

This proves the app is doing what it should, which is it can calibrate the controller. I assume you did it wrong though

I'd be saying "so easy a caveman can do it" if this were a GIECO commercial ....you should ask a friend who can do it for you properly then if you're still struggling after trying again


----------



## Serghey (Aug 21, 2020)

The application ask me to move the joystick to all the corners but i can't do that because the point in the app won't move from the left side whatever I do,but I will try to recalibrated again


----------



## skizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

*can you post a screen shot of the "Settings" tab?* Perhaps if I know what is going on there I can give better advice then

I have an Xbox one controller, well, it is 3rd party, but I don't think that should matter, but have never ever had to fart around with calibrating it. And the controller calibration apps I have used never asked me to move the joysticks to calibrate, I'm used to ones that want to know their home or 0 position and they usually have a "dead zone" adjustment to make sure just breathing on the joystick doesn't make it activate. So hoping I can see what you're dealing with and give better instructions

also it seems odd to me there is not two of those "X Axis / Y Axis" diagrams, one for each joystick. why is there just one? surely you should have the ability to calibrate each joystick individually. never seen an app like this with just one. I'm used to seeing two

*what is the app called?* perhaps you could also use a different app for calibration or does it HAVE to be this particular one?

these are more of a last ditch effort but want to make you know they are potential options.....

if there is some option to return all settings in that app to default that might get you back to working properly too

or

perhaps even uninstall and reinstall this app would "reset" the custom settings that are giving you a hard time right now.


----------



## Serghey (Aug 21, 2020)

this is the calibration that windows 10 offers I will attache you some screenshots 















This all the settings steps but this axis blue bars thosen't seem to move whatever I pres or do ,and also if you can


----------



## skizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

this explains why there is just one of those diagrams. that is the D-pad! the "directional pad" not the joystick! lol so that is why the "X axis / Y axis" diagram is just one instead of two. regardless it now suggests it has the "home" of the D-pad still improperly calibrated, the latest pic you included looks like you're back to having a down/left diagonal being considered center.....this could explain why it seems like a game is "moving on its own". Look at the X Axis / Y axis diagram you just uploaded, see it is back to the left bottom corner?

I've never used this app and it looks straight forward, but I am also confused at what the hell the "z axis" is since they are not 3D objects, they only should move in two dimensions, X and Y. Z axis could suggest the "buttons" on the joystick, as in, pushing down on them so they click like a button. not to be confused with pushing down as in south, I meant it as pushing down like clicking on a button

There are directions at the top of each step, very simple ones too, so as long as you are following them properly it SHOULD be as easy as that, just following the directions.

I would use a 3rd party app instead. I've never used the one included in Windows 10, never even knew one existed actually. This is clearly a "user made problem". Its not the hardware or software misbehaving, it is doing what it is told, but it is being told info that is undesired to your gaming experience. i think neither you or myself really know the intricacies of this app to properly calibrate unfortunately. I would try searching youtube, there must be someone who made a quick video on using it!

Tried to help you out but I'm not familiar with this app and it has its calibration steps different than anything I've ever used. Sorry man, best of luck getting to a solution!


----------



## Serghey (Aug 21, 2020)

Could you recomend a better application for calibration ?


----------



## skizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

I just searched youtube, there are thousands of videos that go over your exact issue (giving proper instructions on calibrating) in detail. As for 3rd party apps to recommend I have only used them in macOS. In Windows controllers have ALWAYS been "plug and play" (no calibration needed) for me when using Xbox 360 and Xbox One controllers. it's macOS that needed extra drivers/calibration to get them to work as intended in my experience

I'm even playing around with this app now. And I can see why I was so damn confused, it is labeling things very different from what I am used to. I think this was a case of the blind (me) leading the blind (you) lol

Disregard basically everything I said so far, start with a clean slate here...

The *X Axis / Y Axis* diagram = The LEFT analog stick

Now looking at the three bars to the right of that diagram, the ones that have a gradient from red to blue....
The *Z Axis* here is both the LEFT TRIGGER and the RIGHT TRIGGER
When you push the LEFT TRIGGER it should move the bar all the way to the RIGHT, so you should a full sized bar gradient of red going to blue
When you push the RIGHT TRIGGER it should move the bar all the way to LEFT, so you should just see a small red portion of the bar
The *X Rotation *and *Y Rotation *is the RIGHT analog stick. X rotation technically should be called "x axis" aka the horizontal (left/right) position, and Y rotation should technically be called "y axis" aka the vertical (up/down) position. Pushing the RIGHT analog stick RIGHT should make X Rotation bar move to the right so full size red to blue gradient bar. Moving it to the LEFT should mean a small red portion of the bar. Pushing the RIGHT analog stick DOWN should make Y Rotation bar move to the right so full size red to blue gradient bar. Pushing the RIGHT analog stick UP should mean a small red portion of the bar

Now looking at the *Point of View Hat*
This is the D-pad or digital direction pad
It should simply show the direction you are pushing down on, much like the X Axis / Y Axis diagram

*Buttons* are self explanatory 
But in case you want to know they are labeled 1, 2, 3, and so on and respectively coordinate to
A, B, X, Y, Left bumper, Right bumper, Select, Start, Click down on LEFT analog stick, Click down on RIGHT analog stick

So now that I have cleared that up and understand what the hell everything actually is I know what everything should look like on a properly calibrated controller.

The "X Axis / Y Axis" diagram for the LEFT analog stick should be showing that dot in the center, both vertically and horizontally centered. If it is shown to the left or to the bottom left corner or anywhere besides true center that suggests you calibrated it so that it thinks those off spots are center. This is wrong on your screen shots so this is where you are doing something wrong and explains your problem. Note that during the calibration process it refers to move the "D-Pad" around and that is a super confusing term to use because d-pad should refer to the digital direction pad NOT the analog stick. so make sure you use the LEFT ANALOG stick there and NOT the d-pad

The "Z Axis" is for the LEFT TRIGGER AND RIGHT TRIGGER and should be at the halfway point of that bar size. Which it looks like yours is done properly from the 2nd screen shot you shared in your 2nd post

The "X Rotation" and "Y Rotation" is for the RIGHT analog stick and should also have their respective bars at the same halfway point. Looking at the 2nd screen shot from your 2nd post this looks wrong. X Rotation looks like it thinks having the RIGHT analog stick pushed all the way to the LEFT is center. This is another spot where you are doing something wrong and explains your problem. Y Rotation looks to be done properly though

The "Point of View Hat" being the d-pad and from the 2nd screen shot of 2nd post, looks to be done properly.

So you have two things that are off calibrated, both related to the analog sticks

I just went through calibrating also, and it worked fine as expected. Perhaps a bit confusing on how they label things though, at least to me, but it is not confusing anymore now that I took a few minutes to investigate myself. I calibrated it fine. I also purposely calibrated the analog sticks wrong so it thought an off center position was actually center......I then literally clicked "Reset to default" and it did just that....reset everything to defaults. as in, everything should be centered. This is a Microsoft controller on their own operating system, they would not want to expect all users to have to calibrate. It should really be plug and play.

So you really are doing something wrong with the calibration process. And you really should be able to just hit reset to defaults and get a working as intended controller. I think I am out of ideas to help you here beyond this

Again there are TONS of videos on youtube. just search for them. here is one I watched and goes over everything needed. Take note this is an old video and looks like the app has since been updated. In this old version they split the "Z axis" (left and right triggers) into two separate parameters called "Z axis" (left trigger) and "Z rotation" (right trigger). Otherwise everything else is exactly the same









Otherwise just search "calibrating xbox one controller on PC"


----------

